# Full_HD LCD VS Full_HD Plasmabildschirm



## msix38 (13. August 2009)

Servus

Jetzt stehe ich hier vor einer grossen Entscheidung. 
Werde mich  demnächst für einen Beamer oder einen Flachbildschirm entscheiden. 
Es soll hauptsächlich zum Zocken mit einer PS3 oder XBOX360 verwendet werden, ausserdem soll er für den einen oder anderen Film bei gemütlichen Abenden herhalten.
Nur weiss ich allerdings nicht, was wirklich besser ist. 
Wofür würdet Ihr Euch entscheiden?

Vor- und Nachteile haben ja beide. 
*
Beamer*
+ Stromverbrauch 
+ viel grösseres Bild (Kinoformat)
+ viele Anschlussmöglichkeiten an etlichen Geräten
- Lebensdauer

*Plasma/LCD Bildschirm*
+ Lebensdauer
+ Kompakt
- Stromverbrauch
- kleineres Bild

Das Budget sollte 400 - 500 nicht übersteigen sowohl beim Beamer + alles was dazugehört als auch beim Plasma/LCD Bildschirm.

Vielen Dank schonmal für Eure Hilfe.

MfG, MSIX


----------



## Pokerclock (13. August 2009)

*AW: Beamer VS LCD/Plasmabildschirm*

Beamer bedeutet immer eine passende Leinwand und da fangen die Preise beim Ende deines Budgets an. Ein Beamer für nicht mal 500 € ist raus geschmissenes Geld, zumindest für diesen Arbeitszweck. Normalerweise werden solche Modelle für Präsentationen verwendet. Zudem kommen irgendwann auch mal die Lampen, bei denen Ersatz auch bei Minimum 300 € anfängt.

Ergo: Von Beamern würde ich die Finger lassen - oder du sparst noch ordentlich.

Ein Plasma für 500 € ist ebenfalls mehr mit Kompromissen verbunden, als mit Fernsehspaß. 

Bleibt wohl oder übel nur eine Budgeterhöhung oder ein LCD.


----------



## Flenor Eldar (13. August 2009)

*AW: Beamer VS LCD/Plasmabildschirm*

also 400 - 500€ dafür kriegste eign nur nen anständigen 32" LCD Full HD Fernseher... Wenn du wirklich Kino machen willst, leg noch so en bissel drauf das de bei 800€ bist u. hol dir en anständiges 42" Gerät^^


----------



## msix38 (13. August 2009)

*AW: Beamer VS LCD/Plasmabildschirm*

Hmmm, eine passende Leinwand..ich habe einen Kumpel, der hat einen BEAMER und der hat auch keine Leinwand..er projeziert das dargestellte an die Hauswand. Und das Bild ist mal echt gross.
Wir hatten einen DVD Film geguckt, das Bild war klasse.

Und wieviel würdest du sagen, würde so alles in etwas kosten? Meine so ein Gerät gibs ja ab 300 Euro aufwärts.


----------



## Flenor Eldar (13. August 2009)

*AW: Beamer VS LCD/Plasmabildschirm*

Also Beamer... wenn du ne Anständige Weiße Zimmerwand hast geht das. Auf jeden fall sieht das Bild bei unsren Schulbeamern immer recht Mittelwertig aus...

Wenn dann muss es schonm ein anständer Full HD Beamer sein... Und der kostet...


----------



## msix38 (13. August 2009)

*AW: Beamer VS LCD/Plasmabildschirm*

Ich habe mal einen Plasma Gerät gefunden was sagt Ihr dazu?

Panasonic TX-P 42 X 10 E

Vielleicht ist einfach der ganze Aufwand auch nicht so gross wenn ich mich für ein Plasma Gerät entscheide.


----------



## Flenor Eldar (13. August 2009)

*AW: Beamer VS LCD/Plasmabildschirm*

Also für en 42 Zoll gerät ist der Top... vor allem Panasonic hat die Nase vorn in dem Bereich...

Aber ob es wirklich Plasma sein soll musst du wissen...

EDIT: Wie im Messenger geschrieben, habe ich gehört das Plasma Umweltschädlich is, aber obs stimmt...


----------



## msix38 (13. August 2009)

*AW: Beamer VS LCD/Plasmabildschirm*

Also ich weiss nicht, ich schau mir noch mal die Geräte in alle Gemütsruhe an. Vielleicht finde ich noch etwas besseres. Und ausserdem muss ich mich noch für ein LCD oder Plasma entscheiden. 
Aber die Tendenz fällt eher zu einem FlachBildschirm als zu einem BEAMER.


----------



## Easy_E (13. August 2009)

*AW: Beamer VS LCD/Plasmabildschirm*

warum steht kein lcd zur wahl?


----------



## Flenor Eldar (13. August 2009)

*AW: Beamer VS LCD/Plasmabildschirm*

was bistn du für en Blindgänger... 

was soll diese auswahl wol bedeuten???



> Und ausserdem muss ich mich noch für ein LCD oder Plasma entscheiden


----------



## msix38 (13. August 2009)

*AW: Beamer VS LCD/Plasmabildschirm*

@Flenor: Ich verbitte mir sowas in meinem Thread.. 

@Easy_E: Tut es ja, ich bin ja dabei, mich zwischen einem Plasma oder einem LCD zu entscheiden.


----------



## feivel (13. August 2009)

*AW: Beamer VS LCD/Plasmabildschirm*

bei dem budget wär ich für lcd....


----------



## msix38 (13. August 2009)

*AW: Beamer VS LCD/Plasmabildschirm*



feivel schrieb:


> bei dem budget wär ich für lcd....



Und wieso?


----------



## feivel (13. August 2009)

*AW: Beamer VS LCD/Plasmabildschirm*

weil du bei dem preis bei plasma garantiert nur hd-ready kriegst .und das kann ab 1024x768 alles bedeuten....wär halt nicht meines

wie bei dem von dir rausgesuchten fernseher: 106 cm Bildschirmdiagonale (42 Zoll)
- G12 HD Toughpanel
- V-Real 4 Singalverarbeitung für brillante Bilder
- DVB-T, VIERA Link, SD-Karteneingang
- HD Ready
- 16:9 Format
- Reaktionszeit: 0.001 ms
- Auflösung: 1.024 x 768 Pixel
- dynamischer Kontrast: 2.000.000:1
- Dolby Digital Plus
- V-Audio Surround Sound für perfekten Klang
- jetzt neu im redcoon-Sortiment!
- Eco Mode, Eco Link, bleifreies Panel und langlebig
- 100Hz Double Scan garantiert flüssige Bewegungen
- Ausgangsleistung Lautsprecher: 2x 10 Watt
- Stromverbrauch: max. 245 Watt
- Stromverbrauch Standby: max. 0.7 Watt###


1024x768 bei der größe wär mir persönlich viel zu wenig


----------



## msix38 (13. August 2009)

*AW: Beamer VS LCD/Plasmabildschirm*

LG ELECTRONICS 32LH4000

Und der hier? Ist aber halt kleiner dafür aber FullHD


----------



## feivel (13. August 2009)

*AW: Beamer VS LCD/Plasmabildschirm*

mir wärs lieber wobei ich da noch etwas sparen würde und dann einen anderen kaufen


----------



## msix38 (13. August 2009)

*AW: Beamer VS LCD/Plasmabildschirm*

Full HD ist doch zukunftssicherer als HD ready..teilt Ihr da meine Meinung?
Wie sieht es mit diesem Gerät aus?
Panasonic TH-42 PZ 70 E
Und wie lange würde so ein Gerät im Schnitt halten?
Also mein alter ehemaliger 106cm LCD Bildschirm hab ich seit 09.06

MfG


----------



## feivel (13. August 2009)

*AW: Beamer VS LCD/Plasmabildschirm*

hdready is einfach nur kundenfang und übergangslösung meiner meinung nach...

der sieht doch ganz gut aus....den shop kenn ich nicht. ist der vertrauenswürdig?


----------



## msix38 (13. August 2009)

*AW: Beamer VS LCD/Plasmabildschirm*



feivel schrieb:


> den shop kenn ich nicht. ist der vertrauenswürdig?



Ich denke schon.


----------



## Riezonator (13. August 2009)

*AW: Beamer VS LCD/Plasmabildschirm*



msix38 schrieb:


> Full HD ist doch zukunftssicherer als HD ready..teilt Ihr da meine Meinung?
> Wie sieht es mit diesem Gerät aus?
> Panasonic TH-42 PZ 70 E
> Und wie lange würde so ein Gerät im Schnitt halten?
> ...


 
Der PZ70 ist aber schon 2 jahre alt also von 2007 das aktuelle Full HD einstiegsmodel  ist der hier

TV-Geräte - Viera Plasma TV - TX-P42S10E - Übersicht - Deutschland & Österreich

und der kostet 680 zur zeit

PS wofür FullHD?? selbst BLU Ray sieht auf nem HD ready schon Tausend mal besser aus als DVD und mit nem HD ready hast du soga noch ein besseres bild bei SD nur mal so als Tip da du ja sicher damit auch TV guckst


----------



## Bergbube (14. August 2009)

*AW: Beamer VS LCD/Plasmabildschirm*



Riezonator schrieb:


> Der PZ70 ist aber schon 2 jahre alt also von 2007 das aktuelle Full HD einstiegsmodel  ist der hier
> 
> TV-Geräte - Viera Plasma TV - TX-P42S10E - Übersicht - Deutschland & Österreich
> 
> ...



weil full HD zum beispiel auch besser zu SD skaliert 

Hab meinen 42g10 selber bei redcoon bestellt. sehr guter shop 
Spar am besten dein geld und kauf dir nen TV für 1000€ dann haste was gutes


----------



## Bioschnitzel (14. August 2009)

*AW: Beamer VS LCD/Plasmabildschirm*

Ich sage auch LCD und Sparen. Plasma ist ungeeignet für Standbilder (Spiele). Und Beamer, naja das ist ne ganz andere Preisklasse. 

Ein guten Full-HD LCD bekommst du ab ~ 500€ (32"). Allerdings wäre das für ein Heimkino viel zu klein. Nimm dir den Tipp zu herzen und spare, und kauf dir dann lieber ein 42" oder 37" Full-HD LCD 

HD Ready brauchst du nicht zu kaufen, das ist ein marketing Gag.


----------



## msix38 (14. August 2009)

*AW: Beamer VS LCD/Plasmabildschirm*

Danke erstmal für Eure Tipps.


----------



## Doc_Evil (14. August 2009)

*AW: Beamer VS LCD/Plasmabildschirm*

Full-HD lohnt sich auch erst ab 42".
Bei allem was kleiner ist wirst du zwischen HD-Ready und Full-HD sogut wie keinen Unterschied feststellen.
Meine Meinung: Spar noch etwas und kauf die was gescheites.


----------



## Easy_E (14. August 2009)

*AW: Beamer VS LCD/Plasmabildschirm*

das ist quark.es kommt wohl eher auf den sitzabstand an


----------



## msix38 (14. August 2009)

*AW: Beamer VS LCD/Plasmabildschirm*

Ich habe ein top Full_HD TV-Gerät für 579 gesichtet.
LG ELECTRONICS 42LF2510

Ich würde mal echt gerne Eure Meinungen dazu hören.

Danke


----------



## Bioschnitzel (14. August 2009)

*AW: Beamer VS LCD/Plasmabildschirm*



Doc_Evil schrieb:


> Full-HD lohnt sich auch erst ab 42".
> Bei allem was kleiner ist wirst du zwischen HD-Ready und Full-HD sogut wie keinen Unterschied feststellen.
> Meine Meinung: Spar noch etwas und kauf die was gescheites.



 totaler Humbug. 

@Easy_E

Genauso ist es  


Ich habe meinem 32"er als Monitor am Rechner, ich glaube man sieht sehr wohl den Unterschied  

PS: auch bei Filmen sieht man einen deutlichen Unterschied, gerade was Schärfe angeht


----------



## Doc_Evil (14. August 2009)

*AW: Beamer VS LCD/Plasmabildschirm*

Auf den Sitzabstand kommt es sowieso an.
Wenn man den Fernseher auch als Monitor verwenden möchte ist Full-HD natürlich besser durch die höhere Auflösung.
Beim Fernseher oder BR gucken fällt bei allem was kleiner als 40" - 42" ist der Unterschied nicht wirklich auf!
Das ist meine persönliche Erfahrung beim richtigen Sitzabstand zum Gerät.
Wenn ich mich natürlich einen Meter vor die Kiste setze kann ich auch einen Unterschied sehen


----------



## msix38 (14. August 2009)

*AW: Beamer VS LCD/Plasmabildschirm*

Ich denke es wird jetzt eher ein Full_HD LCD als ein Full_HD Plasma. Aber ein Full_HD wird´s auf alle Fälle werden. 
Ich entscheide mich für das hier:
LG ELECTRONICS 42LF2510

TV und Zoggn was sonst...mein Zimmer seht schon seit geraumer Zeit ohne Gerät da.


----------



## Doc_Evil (14. August 2009)

*AW: Beamer VS LCD/Plasmabildschirm*



msix38 schrieb:


> Ich denke es wird jetzt eher ein Full_HD LCD als ein Full_HD Plasma. Aber ein Full_HD wird´s auf alle Fälle werden.
> Ich entscheide mich für das hier:
> LG ELECTRONICS 42LF2510
> 
> TV und Zoggn was sonst...mein Zimmer seht schon seit geraumer Zeit ohne Gerät da.


Die Begeisterung für LG hält sich zwar in Grenzen.
Aber bei dem Preis und der Ausstattung kann man nicht motzen.
Also zuschlagen und Spaß haben


----------



## msix38 (14. August 2009)

*AW: Beamer VS LCD/Plasmabildschirm*



Doc_Evil schrieb:


> Die Begeisterung für LG hält sich zwar in Grenzen.
> Aber bei dem Preis und der Ausstattung kann man nicht motzen.
> Also zuschlagen und Spaß haben



Ein 2k Euro Gerät muss net sein..


----------



## Jeezy (14. August 2009)

*AW: Beamer VS LCD/Plasmabildschirm*

also aufm blatt sieht er gut aus aber bei LG wird oft über die bildquali gemeckert!Und wenn der TV so billig ist werden oft an wichtigen bildverbesserer gespart


----------



## msix38 (14. August 2009)

*AW: Beamer VS LCD/Plasmabildschirm*



Jeezy schrieb:


> also aufm blatt sieht er gut aus aber bei LG wird oft über die bildquali gemeckert!Und wenn der TV so billig ist werden oft an wichtigen bildverbesserer gespart



Ehrlich ist die Bildquali so schlimm?  Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.


----------



## Jeezy (14. August 2009)

kommt drauf an mit welchen Gerät du den LG vergleichst


----------



## msix38 (14. August 2009)

Sagen wir mal mit einem PANASONIC


----------



## Jeezy (14. August 2009)

Da würd ich ganz klar den Pana vorziehen weil bei Plasmas der Schwarzwert sehr deutlich besser ist als bei LCD-Geräten. Ausserdem hat Panasonic mit den besten Support im TV-segment

edit.: und der Kontrast ist bei Plasma nätürlich traumhaft

ich werf mal den in den Raum http://www.redcoon.de/index.php/cmd/shop/a/ProductDetail/pid/B183141/cid/15002/refId/geizhals/


----------



## msix38 (14. August 2009)

Mit der Thematik hab ich mich schon etwas befasst, ich weiss das die Sättigung beim LCD weitgehend dunkler als beim PLASMA ist.
Hab mal was gefunden zum Vergleich:

Vergleichs-Test: Stromverbrauch Plasma versus LCD

und

LCD- / Plasma-TVs - worauf ist zu achten? FAQ und die Unterschiede


----------



## Jeezy (14. August 2009)

willst du auch ab und zu mal nen Rechner am TV hängen?


----------



## msix38 (14. August 2009)

Eher wohl nicht..für den Rechner habe ich ja meinen 22" Monitor.


----------



## Jeezy (14. August 2009)

dann würd ich aufjeden nen PLASMA nehmen
geh einfach mal in den nächst größeren Elektromarkt und schau dir ein paar geräte an


----------



## Flenor Eldar (14. August 2009)

*AW: Beamer VS LCD/Plasmabildschirm*



Bergbube schrieb:


> weil full HD zum beispiel auch besser zu SD skaliert
> 
> Hab meinen 42g10 selber bei redcoon bestellt. sehr guter shop
> Spar am besten dein geld und kauf dir nen TV für 1000€ dann haste was gutes



Wir haben unsen TF 5000 Reciever dort gekauft, hat fast die hälfte gekostet wie bei uns im Fachmarkt dafür, kann den shopp auch nur empfehlen

Von LG rate ich ab, das Bild ist wirklich nicht so besonders, die günstigste Marke mit ner anständigen P/L wo ich kenn ist Samsung... Aber Sony u. Panasonic sind meine P/L Favoriten...


----------



## feivel (14. August 2009)

um das zu beurteilen würd ich einfach auch mal in einen laden gehen und fernseher angucken vom bild...die großen ketten stellen doch immer jede menge laufende fernseher aus


----------



## Bioschnitzel (14. August 2009)

Wenn er zocken möchte empfiehlt ihr Plasma? Und wer erklärt ihm dann wenn er heult warum standbilder eingebrannt sind? Fürs reine BluRay schauen ist Plasma natürlich geil, aber ein guter LCD tut es auch. So heftig ist der Unterschied nun auch wieder nicht


----------



## Jeezy (14. August 2009)

bei den aktuellen Plasmas ist das nachleuchten kaum noch ein Thema blos in den ersten 100h sollte halt nichtgerade 5h am Stück NFS oder so gezockt werden


----------



## Bioschnitzel (14. August 2009)

Ich denke nicht das so ein "moderner" Plasma in seinem Preisrahmen liegen wird


----------



## Flenor Eldar (14. August 2009)

Also Ich würde eher nen LCD nehmen, da gibts in der Preisklasse einfach bessere Modele...


----------



## Bioschnitzel (14. August 2009)

Flenor Eldar schrieb:


> Also Ich würde eher nen LCD nehmen, da gibts in der Preisklasse einfach bessere Modele...



So siehts aus. Plasma und Beamer sind ganz andere Preisbereiche wo gescheite Geräte zu finden sind. Und ein guter LCD macht ebenfalls ein sehr geniales Bild


----------



## Flenor Eldar (14. August 2009)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> So siehts aus. Plasma und Beamer sind ganz andere Preisbereiche wo gescheite Geräte zu finden sind. Und ein guter LCD macht ebenfalls ein sehr geniales Bild



Genau mein ich doch auch


----------



## piXXel (14. August 2009)

> So siehts aus. Plasma und Beamer sind ganz andere Preisbereiche wo gescheite Geräte zu finden sind. Und ein guter LCD macht ebenfalls ein sehr geniales Bild



jo


----------



## Jeezy (14. August 2009)

wo genau liegt den jetzt der Preisrahmen?


----------



## msix38 (15. August 2009)

Jeezy schrieb:


> wo genau liegt den jetzt der Preisrahmen?


 
Den Einsatz hab ich jetzt erhöht. Er liegt bei 800 +- Ocken.
Wie gesagt, das ist jetzt aber mein momentaner Favorit:
http://www.redcoon.de/index.php/cmd/shop/a/ProductDetail/pid/B183141/cid/15002/refId/geizhals/
Gefolgt von dem LCD hier:
http://www.redcoon.de/index.php/cmd...id/B193492/cid/15008/LG_ELECTRONICS_42LF2510/

MfG, MSIX


----------



## Flenor Eldar (15. August 2009)

Nim den Panasonic... der is von der Marke her viel besser, auch wenn er Plasma besitzt...


----------



## Bioschnitzel (15. August 2009)

wenn du soviel Geld nun hast, und ein Heimkino machen willst, warum kein größeren LCD?


----------



## Flenor Eldar (15. August 2009)

Er muss ja nicht an die grenzen seines Budgets gehen. Und ausserdem was bringt ihm ein größerer LCD, wenn er gar keinen Platz dafür hätte? Also ich finde 42" mehr als genug...


----------



## Bioschnitzel (15. August 2009)

Wenn er Anfangs nen Beamer wollte um ein riesiges Bild zu haben, ist es doch garnicht verkehrt?


----------



## Jeezy (15. August 2009)

ich werf mal noch den  Philips 42 PFL 7404 H - Philips LCD TV, Full HD, DVB-T| redcoon Deutschland und den Samsung LE-40B650 - Samsung LCD TV, FULL HD, DVB-T, Crystal TV| redcoon Deutschland in den Raum


----------



## Sash (15. August 2009)

für 1000€ bekommst du schon einen samsung led tv, 40". haben genau so gute schwarzwerte wie plasma und sind 3cm dick, und sparen strom.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (15. August 2009)

LED ist wirklich was ganz feines


----------



## > Devil-X < (15. August 2009)

LED-TV´s werden meiner Meinung nach nur gepusht, so genial, wie das immer angepriesen wird, ist das nun mal nicht. Ich würd mich den Vorschlag anschließen, den Philips zu nehmen.


----------



## Jeezy (15. August 2009)

also ich würd den Philips oder den Panasonic nehmen, sind beides top Geräte!
blos halt sie Frage will er lieber LCD oder Plasma?


----------



## msix38 (15. August 2009)

Flenor Eldar schrieb:


> Nim den Panasonic... der is von der Marke her viel besser, auch wenn er Plasma besitzt...


Tendenz eher Panasonic. Generell aber eine echt schwierige Entscheidung..vielleicht sollte ich echt erstmal zu einem Elektrohandel meines Vertrauens gehen.


Fr3@k schrieb:


> wenn du soviel Geld nun hast, und ein Heimkino machen willst, warum kein größeren LCD?


42" reichen doch für´n LCD.


Flenor Eldar schrieb:


> Er muss ja nicht an die grenzen seines Budgets gehen. Und ausserdem was bringt ihm ein größerer LCD, wenn er gar keinen Platz dafür hätte? Also ich finde 42" mehr als genug...


Ne ne, Platz ist genug..das ist nicht das Problem.


Fr3@k schrieb:


> Wenn er Anfangs nen Beamer wollte um ein riesiges Bild zu haben, ist es doch garnicht verkehrt?


Ja ich wollte, doch jetzt will ich nicht mehr.


Jeezy schrieb:


> ich werf mal noch den  Philips 42 PFL 7404 H - Philips LCD TV, Full HD, DVB-T| redcoon Deutschland und den Samsung LE-40B650 - Samsung LCD TV, FULL HD, DVB-T, Crystal TV| redcoon Deutschland in den Raum


Philips und Samsung gefalen mir nicht sehr. Danke für Deine Suche.


Sash schrieb:


> für 1000€ bekommst du schon einen samsung led tv, 40". haben genau so gute schwarzwerte wie plasma und sind 3cm dick, und sparen strom.


Hast du´n link davon? Aber eigentlich wollte ich keine 1000 ausgeben. Max. 800.


Fr3@k schrieb:


> LED ist wirklich was ganz feines


N LED TV?


Devil96 schrieb:


> LED-TV´s werden meiner Meinung nach nur gepusht, so genial, wie das immer angepriesen wird, ist das nun mal nicht. Ich würd mich den Vorschlag anschließen, den Philips zu nehmen.


Och nööö.


Jeezy schrieb:


> also ich würd den Philips oder den Panasonic nehmen, sind beides top Geräte!
> blos halt sie Frage will er lieber LCD oder Plasma?


Nein, kein Philips Jungs!!


----------



## Jeezy (15. August 2009)

wenn du noch ca.nen Hunni drauflegst bekommst du schon den Sony KDL-40W5500 - Sony Bravia LCD TV, FULL HD, DVB-T| redcoon Deutschland wobei der Philips genauso gut ist...

aber ich denke beim Philips gefällt dr das Design nicht^^


----------



## msix38 (15. August 2009)

Genau das Design ist das Problem..^^ Dann eher das sony


----------



## Jeezy (15. August 2009)

also von den ganzen würd ich den 42er Panasonic nehmen
hier haste den mal noch in 46" ob der Aufpreis lohnt musst du selbst entscheiden!
Panasonic TX-P 46 S 10 E 

hier noch ein paar gute Geräte: 
http://www.alternate.de/html/product/details.html?artno=EL8O45&
http://www.redcoon.de/index.php/cmd/shop/a/ProductDetail/pid/B182606/cid/15005/refId/geizhals/

oder wenn du 200Hz willst: http://www.redcoon.de/index.php/cmd/shop/a/ProductDetail/pid/B182420/cid/15005/refId/geizhals/#

wobei die Samsung-Modelle ein verspiegeltes Display haben aber das ist ja geschmackssache


----------



## msix38 (15. August 2009)

Wird ja immer teurer...jezt heisst es SAMSUNG oder LG : )


----------



## Jeezy (15. August 2009)

also nicht Panasonic?
wenn dann Samsung


----------



## msix38 (15. August 2009)

LG is eher net zu empfehlen ?


----------



## Jeezy (15. August 2009)

LG ist ehrlichgesagt Rotze gegen Samsung,Sony,Philips,Toshiba und Panasonic


----------



## msix38 (15. August 2009)

Naja...so würde ich das nicht sagen.


----------



## Jeezy (15. August 2009)

aber von der Bildquali kommt ein LG nicht an ein Samsung oder Sony an


----------



## msix38 (15. August 2009)

Wie is die Bildquali denn im Vergleich zu SAMSUNG, SONY etc...


----------



## Jeezy (15. August 2009)

na der Schwarzwert bei LG ist nichtgerade der Beste.(um es nett auszudrücken)


----------



## msix38 (15. August 2009)

Je niedriger desto besser lese ich grade.


----------



## Sash (15. August 2009)

laut den meisten test ist led von samsung heut zu tage das beste, hat auch den besten schwarzwert. war beim lcd immer der schwachpunkt, nicht soviel kontrast und schwarz zu haben wie plasma. jedenfalls, die neuen sind super schlank, verbrauchen sehr wenig strom, 100-130W so im dreh, und sehen klasse aus..
ALTERNATE - ENTERTAINMENT - TV-Geräte - LED-TV

ich wollte mir den hier holen: ALTERNATE - ENTERTAINMENT - TV-Geräte - LED-TV - Samsung UE46B6000
leider noch nicht zu gekommen..


----------



## feivel (15. August 2009)

sind aber auch weit über dem bereits erhöhten budget.


ich habe vor kurzem einen toshiba angeschafft, bin mit dem bild sehr zufrieden.

sony hat definitiv ein sehr schönes bild.
panasonic kann ich nichts dazu sagen leider, da hatte ich mal einen röhrenfernseher, aber noch keine lcds oder plasma betrachtet.

ich kenn genug leute die mit lgs auch zufrieden sind, selbst hab ich die nicht getestet.


----------



## Riezonator (15. August 2009)

feivel schrieb:


> panasonic kann ich nichts dazu sagen leider, da hatte ich mal einen röhrenfernseher, aber noch keine lcds oder plasma betrachtet.


 

also ich hab nen Pana PLASMA und der ist richtig hammer (hab ich glaube ich schon mehr mals erwähnt )

aber ich hab mal hier noch was was für nen Pana spricht was Ihr alle vergessen habt:

Presse - Neueste Meldungen - 038 / 2009 / August 2009 / Panasonic ist Testsieger in Sachen Service - Deutschland & Österreich

naja und in sache bildquali musst du das selber entscheiden generell macht der Plasma ein Bild was der guten alten röhre am ähnlichsten und natürlichsten ist aber das musst du dir mal anschauen im Saturn oder MM 

PS das ist wie Blond oder Brünett das kann man nicht in einem Forum aus diskutieren....(meine Meinung)


----------



## Bioschnitzel (15. August 2009)

Jeezy schrieb:


> also von den ganzen würd ich den 42er Panasonic nehmen
> hier haste den mal noch in 46" ob der Aufpreis lohnt musst du selbst entscheiden!
> Panasonic TX-P 46 S 10 E
> 
> ...




Moment, sie haben Klavierlack, aber das Display ist nicht verspiegelt. Ich hab ein Samsung 32" LCD


----------



## Jeezy (15. August 2009)

@Riezonator: -klar ich hab das im 2. oder 3. Post erwähnt

@Fr3@k: die 650er sind alle verspiegelt^^


----------



## feivel (16. August 2009)

ich persönlich würde halt keinen monitor mit einbrennen kaufen, bzw, würde auch nicht auf full hd verzichten wollen.
hd ready empfinde ich als marketingverarsche.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (16. August 2009)

feivel schrieb:


> ich persönlich würde halt keinen monitor mit einbrennen kaufen, bzw, würde auch nicht auf full hd verzichten wollen.
> hd ready empfinde ich als marketingverarsche.



Ist es auch, das wäre so als wenn du dir ne 1,5 Liter Flasche mit nur 750ml Inhalt kaufst


----------



## painschkes (16. August 2009)

feivel schrieb:


> ich persönlich würde halt keinen monitor mit einbrennen kaufen, bzw, würde auch nicht auf full hd verzichten wollen.
> hd ready empfinde ich als marketingverarsche.



Es gibt aber kein einbrennen mehr..


----------



## Bioschnitzel (16. August 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> Es gibt aber kein einbrennen mehr..



Quelle?


----------



## Sash (16. August 2009)

einbrennen kann jeder plasma. soll zwar abgenommen haben aber beschwören würd ichs nicht.
jedenfalls, ich bin weiter für led. den 40" für ca 1000€ würd ich empfehlen, bei alternate.


----------



## feivel (16. August 2009)

bei plasmas habe ich zumindest des öfteren jetzt schon mitbekommen, dass es dieses dort schon noch gibt..von dem her.. ...


----------



## msix38 (16. August 2009)

Mein Budget ist auf 800 beschränkt, vergisst das bitte nicht.


----------



## feivel (16. August 2009)

Toshiba REGZA 42 RV 635 D 42 Zoll: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## msix38 (16. August 2009)

N Toshiba? -.- Also es steht zu Auswahl: sony, samsung und panasonic und LG?


----------



## Jeezy (16. August 2009)

es wär besser wenn du die 4 Modelle mal postest mit Link


----------



## msix38 (16. August 2009)

LG ELECTRONICS 42LF2510

Panasonic TX-P 42 S 10 ES silber

Samsung PS-50B551
Obwohl der teurer ist..

Sony KDL-46V5500

Stay tuned!


----------



## Jeezy (16. August 2009)

du musst wissen willst du 40/42" oder 46/47"??


----------



## msix38 (16. August 2009)

SONY Geräte sind mir einfach zu teuer..den hake ich schonmal ab..sind aber echt Top Geräte dabei.
Bleibt Panasonic, LG oder Samsung
42" reichen völlig aus...

Noch ne Frage...kann man eigentlich eine XBOX360 an einen handelsüblichen PC LCD-Monitor anschliessen? Habe einen 22" Monitor von Fujitsu Siemens.


----------



## Jeezy (16. August 2009)

hat deine Xbox HDMI? wenn ja Kauf dir ein HDMI-> DVI-Kabel
Wenn du die alte 360 hast brauchste das Xbox 360 - SVGA Kabel HQ: Amazon.de: Games


----------



## msix38 (16. August 2009)

Jeezy schrieb:


> hat deine Xbox HDMI? wenn ja Kauf dir ein HDMI-> DVI-Kabel
> Wenn du die alte 360 hast brauchste das Xbox 360 - SVGA Kabel HQ: Amazon.de: Games



Erm...ich habe vor, bei Media Markt die Elite Version mit den 3 Games zu holen...mir is so oede..muss mal wieder etwas zocken zuhause sonst gehe ich ein.

Add edit: http://www.redcoon.de/index.php/cmd/shop/a/ProductDetail/pid/B176314/cid/15005/Samsung_LE_40B530/


----------



## Jeezy (16. August 2009)

der hat kein 100Hz


----------



## msix38 (16. August 2009)

wo steht das?


----------



## Jeezy (16. August 2009)

die B5**-Reihe von Samsung hat kein 100Hz


----------



## msix38 (16. August 2009)

Sorry bin mit Flach TV Geräten technisch nicht so auf dem neuesten Stand..muss ein TV Gerät 100 Hz haben?


----------



## Jeezy (16. August 2009)

wenn du schnelle Actionszenen und Sport schaust ja aber beim zocken brauchstes nicht


----------



## msix38 (16. August 2009)

ah okay..danke erstma..dennoch kann ich hier die HZ Zahl net erkennen, du etwa?

http://www.redcoon.de/index.php/cmd/shop/a/ProductDetail/pid/B176314/cid/15005/Samsung_LE_40B530/


----------



## Dustin91 (16. August 2009)

Samsung LE 40 B 650 40 Zoll / 102 cm 16:9 "Full-HD": Amazon.de: Elektronik

Wie wärs damit?
Oder wurde der schon vorgeschlagen, und ich hab ihn übersehen?


----------



## msix38 (16. August 2009)

Könnte sein..
Samsung LE 40 B 650
Aber why nicht lieber hier?


----------



## Dustin91 (16. August 2009)

Die Hardware-Community für PC-Spieler - PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Full_HD LCD VS Full_HD Plasmabildschirm

Da wurde er schon erwähnt, hat sich somit erledigt.
Und Amazon hat so schöne Rezensionen


----------



## Jeezy (16. August 2009)

du könnstet dir auch mal den LE40B550 anschaun


----------



## Flenor Eldar (16. August 2009)

also Toshiba u. LG würde ich eher nich nehmen...

Also in der Preisklasse wären Samsung u. Panasonic meine Favoriten...


----------



## feivel (16. August 2009)

was jetzt gegen toshiba sprechen soll verstehe ich nicht, aber muss ich ja nicht


----------



## msix38 (16. August 2009)

Langsam verliert man ja doch den Überblick ^^


----------



## Bioschnitzel (16. August 2009)

feivel schrieb:


> was jetzt gegen toshiba sprechen soll verstehe ich nicht, aber muss ich ja nicht



Genau, Toshiba ist wie Panasonic einer der TOP-Marken. Warum Toshiba schlecht sein soll muss mir mal einer erklären, aber bitte mit Quelle


----------



## Jeezy (16. August 2009)

ich denk mal wegen der fehlenden Herstellergarantie


----------



## Flenor Eldar (16. August 2009)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Genau, Toshiba ist wie Panasonic einer der TOP-Marken. Warum Toshiba schlecht sein soll muss mir mal einer erklären, aber bitte mit Quelle



Keiner behauptet das Toshiba schlecht ist, aber Toshiba lieg bei mir wie LG unter der Preislinie... Ich finde die Sony, Panasonic usw. gegenüber einfach zu günstig... 
Das ist meine Persönliche meinung, Quelle: By Flenor Eldar



Jeezy schrieb:


> ich denk mal wegen der fehlenden Herstellergarantie



Und deswegen auch...


----------



## msix38 (16. August 2009)

Flenor Eldar schrieb:


> Keiner behauptet das Toshiba schlecht ist, aber Toshiba lieg bei mir wie LG unter der Preislinie...



Aber das ist doch gar kein Argument..wenn er wie du sagstest, unter der Preislinie liegt, dann kann das doch nur gut sein..


----------



## Flenor Eldar (17. August 2009)

msix38 schrieb:


> Aber das ist doch gar kein Argument..wenn er wie du sagstest, unter der Preislinie liegt, dann kann das doch nur gut sein..



Ich rühre Geräte unter ner bestimmen Preisline (je nach Produkt verschieden) einfach nicht an...  Aus vorrsicht u. Toshiba finde ich jetzt nicht grade so toll...

Warum nen Toshiba für 600€, wenn ich einen Panasonic für 800€ kriege u. g ich 800 ausgeben möchte?


----------



## feivel (17. August 2009)

sry...aber


----------



## Bioschnitzel (17. August 2009)

Flenor Eldar schrieb:


> Ich rühre Geräte unter ner bestimmen Preisline (je nach Produkt verschieden) einfach nicht an...  Aus vorrsicht u. Toshiba finde ich jetzt nicht grade so toll...
> 
> Warum nen Toshiba für 600€, wenn ich einen Panasonic für 800€ kriege u. g ich 800 ausgeben möchte?



Weil du dann 200€ gespart hast und trotzdem ein Top-Gerät hast? Deine Denkweise ist sehr clever


----------



## Riezonator (17. August 2009)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Weil du dann 200€ gespart hast und trotzdem ein Top-Gerät hast? Deine Denkweise ist sehr clever


 

Ich will aber auch qualität und wenn ein hersteller keine garantie gibt, dann gibt mir das schon zu denken....sry und dann sind 200euro kein geld weil du keinen Flat TV für 200 repariert bekommst

allerdings hab ich mich noch nicht mit den "Garantie" Bedingungen von Toshi bekannt gemacht, es hat bestimmt nen Grund das die keine garantie geben....

deswegen-> Pana Sony oder so....meine Meinung


----------



## Bioschnitzel (17. August 2009)

Toshiba hat mehr Qualität als manch anderer Hersteller wie Samsung und co. 

Außerdem bekommt ihr doch Garantie durch den Shop, also


----------



## Flenor Eldar (17. August 2009)

feivel schrieb:


> sry...aber



Ahh ja vielen Dank, das meine Beiträge wertlos sind...


----------



## Jeezy (17. August 2009)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Toshiba hat mehr Qualität als manch anderer Hersteller wie Samsung und co.
> 
> Außerdem bekommt ihr doch Garantie durch den Shop, also


ja das ist es durch den Shop...
Wenn du ein Toshi im kleinen Laden um die Ecke kaufst und der nach 6 Monaten zu macht ( was durchaus passieren kann durch Wirtschaftskriese) oder bei einem Onlinehandel der kein Wert auf seine Kunden legt und nur au profit aus ist, biste bei Toshi an der falschen Adresse


----------



## Dustin91 (17. August 2009)

Stopp mal.
Gibt der Händler Garantie oder Gewährleistung?
Denn letzteres ist nicht mit Garantie zu vergleichen.


----------



## Jeezy (17. August 2009)

es gibt Händler Garantie drauf


----------



## feivel (17. August 2009)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Toshiba hat mehr Qualität als manch anderer Hersteller wie Samsung und co.
> 
> Außerdem bekommt ihr doch Garantie durch den Shop, also




der meinung bin ich auch

samsung fand ich nie sonderlich prickelnd, egal um was es für teile ging


----------



## Bioschnitzel (17. August 2009)

feivel schrieb:


> der meinung bin ich auch
> 
> samsung fand ich nie sonderlich prickelnd, egal um was es für teile ging



Hab viel Kontakt mit Samsung auf Arbeit, ich kann dir sagen der billige Preis ist auch gerechtfertigt. Bild ist zwar gut, aber innendrinnen..naja Ausfälle vorprogrammiert  

@ Jeezy 



> ja das ist es durch den Shop...
> Wenn du ein Toshi im kleinen Laden um die Ecke kaufst und der nach 6 Monaten zu macht ( was durchaus passieren kann durch Wirtschaftskriese) oder bei einem Onlinehandel der kein Wert auf seine Kunden legt und nur au profit aus ist, biste bei Toshi an der falschen Adresse


Wenn ihr von kleinen Läden ausgeht, dann vergleicht bitte nicht Äpfel mit Birnen. In kleinen Läden liegt der Preis sehr weit höher als bei Onlineshops, und daher reden wir hier garnicht erst über solch kleine Läden. Wenn er bei Onlineshops wie Alternate bestellt wird er ganz sicher keine Probleme haben, dort bezaht man den Support bereits mit (daher auch die leicht höheren Preise). Also ist das auch kein Argument. 

Also nochmal, warum kein Toshiba?


----------



## Riezonator (17. August 2009)

weiß eig. jmd was Toshiba für panels verbaut??

also ich weiß das Philips viel Chi Mai Displays verdaut und die sind sehr *******!!


----------



## feivel (17. August 2009)

mein letzter fernseher war ein samsung..und der inhalt war nun wirklich nicht sehr prickelnd..
da wunderte es mich nicht dass mein älterer sony immer noch lebt und der samsung nicht mehr....


----------



## msix38 (18. August 2009)

Mein 22" hat kein HDMI Anschluss...das mit der XBOX 360 am Monitor muss doch trotzdem funzen oder? Ich finde den link mit den Kabel nicht mehr, irgendwer hatte das gepostet.
So sorry..


----------



## Flenor Eldar (18. August 2009)

welchen 22ger hast du denn genau?


----------



## Jeezy (18. August 2009)

wenn er DVI hat kauf dir ein DVI zu HDMI kabel


----------



## Flenor Eldar (18. August 2009)

nein er will die XBOX 360 per VGA anschließen, DVI is doch eh besetzt... Schonmal nen 22er ohne DVI gesehn? Musste mir mal zeigen...


----------



## Jeezy (18. August 2009)

Es gibt durchaus 22er ohne DVI


----------



## msix38 (18. August 2009)

Flenor Eldar schrieb:


> welchen 22ger hast du denn genau?


22" Fujitsu Siemens X22 W-1 und hat nennormalen VGA und nen DVI Anschluss.


----------



## Flenor Eldar (18. August 2009)

Also das is mir neu... aber du glaubst doch nich im ernst, das ein User hier im Forum einen ohne DVI (noch) zum zoggen benutzt...


----------



## Jeezy (18. August 2009)

@msix38: das hier brauchste dann High Quality HDMI-DVI 18+1 polig Stecker vergoldet: Amazon.de: Elektronik

@ Flenor Eldar: Das weiß man nicht wenn jmd. ein TFT ohne DVI hat bezweifle ich das er sich einen TFT in der gleichen Größe mit DVI kauft


----------



## msix38 (18. August 2009)

ah super danke.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (18. August 2009)

so einfach geht das nicht, nicht jeder Monitor funktioniert mit einer Xbox/ PS3 per DVI. 

Habs schonmal getestet, bei einem Samsung Monitor ging es nicht, bei einem LG schon. KA wovon es abhängt


----------



## Jeezy (18. August 2009)

der Moni muss doch HCTP haben oder?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (18. August 2009)

Jeezy schrieb:


> der Moni muss doch HCTP haben oder?



Hat eigentlich jeder mit DVI soweit ich weiß


----------



## Flenor Eldar (18. August 2009)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> so einfach geht das nicht, nicht jeder Monitor funktioniert mit einer Xbox/ PS3 per DVI.
> 
> Habs schonmal getestet, bei einem Samsung Monitor ging es nicht, bei einem LG schon. KA wovon es abhängt



Hast recht... mit meinem 19"er von Siemens hat es auch ned Funktioniert, aber der Monitor reicht dafür aus... Würde ich mal sagen...


----------



## msix38 (18. August 2009)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> so einfach geht das nicht, nicht jeder Monitor funktioniert mit einer Xbox/ PS3 per DVI.
> 
> Habs schonmal getestet, bei einem Samsung Monitor ging es nicht, bei einem LG schon. KA wovon es abhängt




Hmmm...und wie stelle ich das heraus?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (18. August 2009)

msix38 schrieb:


> Hmmm...und wie stelle ich das heraus?



hmm bleibt nur testen


----------



## msix38 (18. August 2009)

Wenn der TEST scheitern sollte, ist der Verlust ja bei 6 Euro nicht sehr hoch oder könnte ich das Kabel umtauschen?


----------



## Flenor Eldar (18. August 2009)

msix38 schrieb:


> Wenn der TEST scheitern sollte, ist der Verlust ja bei 6 Euro nicht sehr hoch oder könnte ich das Kabel umtauschen?



Bei bestimmten Händlern geht das... Bei hardwareversand.de, hoh.de, alternate.de u. mindfactory.de mehr kenn ich jz ned...


----------



## msix38 (18. August 2009)

Flenor Eldar schrieb:


> Bei bestimmten Händlern geht das... Bei hardwareversand.de, hoh.de, alternate.de u. mindfactory.de mehr kenn ich jz ned...


Man, das hat mich jetzt mal echt weitergebracht


----------



## Bioschnitzel (19. August 2009)

Flenor Eldar schrieb:


> Bei bestimmten Händlern geht das... Bei hardwareversand.de, hoh.de, alternate.de u. mindfactory.de mehr kenn ich jz ned...




Das hat nix mit den Händlern zutun, JEDER in Deutschland, der Online etwas bestellt, kann ohne Angabe eines Grundes die Ware innerhalb von 14Tagen zurückschicken. Das ist ein Gesetz und funktioniert bei jedem Onlineversandhaus.


----------



## Flenor Eldar (19. August 2009)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Das hat nix mit den Händlern zutun, JEDER in Deutschland, der Online etwas bestellt, kann ohne Angabe eines Grundes die Ware innerhalb von 14Tagen zurückschicken. Das ist ein Gesetz und funktioniert bei jedem Onlineversandhaus.



Ja schon, aber nicht bei jedem kannst du es zurückschicken, wenn du die Ware schon benutzt hast... Darum geht es ja.

Und bei Amazon hast du 30 Tage Rückgaberecht, nicht nur 2 Wochen.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (19. August 2009)

Flenor Eldar schrieb:


> Ja schon, aber nicht bei jedem kannst du es zurückschicken, wenn du die Ware schon benutzt hast... Darum geht es ja.
> 
> Und bei Amazon hast du 30 Tage Rückgaberecht, nicht nur 2 Wochen.



Klar auch wenn du es geöffnet hast. Darum gehts ja. Du machst ja Quasi ein "Blindkauf" ohne zu wissen ob es überhaupt geht, daher hast du das Recht es zurück zuschicken. Wie es bei Software aussieht weiß ich nicht, dort gibts sicherlich andere Regeln zwecks Lizensen.


----------



## Flenor Eldar (19. August 2009)

Also das das bei allen Händler geht, ist mir neu.... Aber ok....

Bei Software, CDs, DVDs, Videospiele u. Bücher (wenn verkauft werden)  so bald man die Plastigfolie entfernt. Ist das Rückgabe recht verloren.




> Sie wollen eine Kassette, eine CD (dazu gehören auch Hörbücher) oder eine DVD zurückgeben, die Sie bereits angehört oder angesehen haben? Sofern Sie die Folie oder das Siegel entfernt haben, ist dies leider nicht mehr möglich. Wenn die Folie oder das Siegel intakt sind, können Sie das Produkt innerhalb von 4 Wochen nach Erwerb zurückgeben.


----------



## msix38 (19. August 2009)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Das hat nix mit den Händlern zutun, JEDER in Deutschland, der Online etwas bestellt, kann ohne Angabe eines Grundes die Ware innerhalb von 14Tagen zurückschicken. Das ist ein Gesetz und funktioniert bei jedem Onlineversandhaus.




würde ich auch sagen..


----------



## trurl (19. August 2009)

Ich hatte bereits einen ordentlichen LCD-Bildschirm. Stand dann vor der Entscheidung mir einen größeren LCD-TV oder ein Beamer zu holen und habe mich dann für den Beamer entschieden.

Filme gucke ich nun am Beamer. Nachrichten etc. am LCD-TV. Als TV-Ersatz eignet sich ein Beamer nicht, da sich jedes an- und ausschalten auf die Lampe schlägt und deren Lebensdauer beeinträchtigt, und neue Lampen sind teuer.

Das Bild meines Beamers ist einfach super, PC-Spiele und auch Wii-Spiele sehen in groß einfach toll aus. Nachteil: Das Fernsehzimmer sollte recht dunkel sein, sonst ist das Beamerbild nicht zu erkennen. Und ich meine wirklich dunkel! Man sollte Jalousinen oder Gardinen haben die kein Licht durchlassen, sonst ist tagsüber gucken nicht drin, es sei denn man investiert mehrere tausend Euro in den Beamer und nicht nur 800€ wie ich.


----------



## msix38 (19. August 2009)

Bereust du die Entscheidung heute oder bist du vollkommen zufrieden?


----------



## msix38 (23. August 2009)

hallo?


----------



## Jeezy (24. August 2009)

willst du dir jetzt eigendlich noch ein TV kaufen?


----------



## msix38 (24. August 2009)

Das werde ich jetzt erstmal auf Eis legen. Wenn ich die XBOX 360 nicht an meinen 22"Monitor anschliessen kann, werde ich wieder darauf zurückkommen. Darum habe ich ja gefragt mit dem DVI zu HDMI Kabel.


----------



## feivel (24. August 2009)

naja..die günstigste lösung


----------



## msix38 (24. August 2009)

warum teuer wenn es auch günstig geht...aber wir werden es sehen.


----------



## feivel (24. August 2009)

M
weil teurer größer gewesen wäre
hauptsache du hast spass.


----------



## msix38 (24. August 2009)

Spass kann ich ja auch mit nem 22" haben.


----------



## chaospudding (3. September 2009)

hol dir nen TOSHIBA REGZA 42" (Full-HD 1080p, 100Hz, 3HDMI, 2Scart...)
ich hab den der ist absolut klasse für PS3! Sehr empfehlenswert!
Aber auf jedenfall LCD.


----------



## > Devil-X < (4. September 2009)

chaospudding schrieb:


> hol dir nen TOSHIBA REGZA 42" (Full-HD 1080p, 100Hz, 3HDMI, 2Scart...)
> ich hab den der ist absolut klasse für PS3! Sehr empfehlenswert!
> Aber auf jedenfall LCD.



Sehr einfallsreicher Post


----------



## Jeezy (5. September 2009)

was denn er will doch nur helfen


----------



## chaospudding (8. September 2009)

so siehts aus


----------

